# Thank you very much (sarcastic)



## rupertbrooke

Is there is a Turkish equivalent to the English (rather condescending) 'thank you very much!'. It is sarcastic, perhaps more accurately brusque or dismissive but, more often than not, it is a tag used when there is really nothing to thank a person for. Here are some examples of its usage:-

The first sentence of Harry Potter & The Philosopher's Stone--
"Mr. and Mrs. Dursley... were proud to say that they were perfectly normal, thank you very much."

"I will manage somehow to find my own way out, thank you very much."


"You should cook sometimes!"
"I cook almost every night, thank you very much".

Finally, one example I have just found from the French forum on exactly the same idiom:-
"So did you manage to complete a push-up?"
"I did 30 push-ups, thank you very much!"

Would something like "sağ ol, efendim" work?


----------



## Rallino

The first sentence in the Turkish version of HP is: _Mr ve Mrs Dursley, son derece normal olduklarını söylemekten gurur duyarlardı, sağ olun efendim._
This is written language, though. In your other examples, you can simply use _sağ ol_, without the 'efendim' part.


----------



## rupertbrooke

There seems to be a difference between 'sağ ol' & 'teşekkürler'. Is it that 'sağ ol' is used in most cases where somebody goes out of their way to do something for you when it isn't part of what is expected. Therefore is it better to say 'sağ ol' to someone than 'teşekkür ederim' if they have gone out of their way to help you? 
I gather that soldiers shout out sağ ol to a superior officer, meaning " Sir!"(i.e we are fine, when an officer asks how they are). In the UK when I am talking to workmen I would more often use 'ta, mate' rather than 'thank you' cp. the Turkish 'sağ ol, dostum/lan' rather than 'teşekkürler efendim'. It sounds as if you speak their sort of language rather than talking down to them. Is there thus a precise difference? Some argue that they would not use 'sağ ol' to a woman, only 'sağ olsun'. Some elucidation is needed.


----------



## TekYelken

rupertbrooke said:


> Is there is a Turkish equivalent to the English (rather condescending) 'thank you very much!'. It is sarcastic, perhaps more accurately brusque or dismissive but, more often than not, it is a tag used when there is really nothing to thank a person for. Here are some examples of its usage:-
> 
> The first sentence of Harry Potter & The Philosopher's Stone--
> "Mr. and Mrs. Dursley... were proud to say that they were perfectly normal, thank you very much."
> 
> "I will manage somehow to find my own way out, thank you very much."
> 
> 
> "You should cook sometimes!"
> "I cook almost every night, thank you very much".
> 
> Finally, one example I have just found from the French forum on exactly the same idiom:-
> "So did you manage to complete a push-up?"
> "I did 30 push-ups, thank you very much!"
> 
> Would something like "sağ ol, efendim" work?




Hi,

I think maybe the phrase ''Eksik olmayın, efendim!'' was originally introduced in this context, stating that the addressed party has done great help while allegorically suggesting it is in the wrong or comes short of the truth. 

Not sure if the current usage would be applicable. (I love the old Turkish  )

You could perhaps just stress out the thanking part as you do in English by saying something like:

''Çok sağolun.'' or ''Bahtiyar olun, efendim.'' 

Regards,


----------



## Reverence

"Thank you very much" can be translated into "sağ ol" only in the pure sarcastic sense. Barring the literal meaning, of course.

- Bu mu, "Evleneceğiz" dediğin adam? O nasıl bir surat öyle... Tırstım resmen. (That the guy you said you're going to marry? What manner of face is that... Scared the crap outta me.)
- Ne yani? Sen asıl seninkinin tipine bak. At hırsızı mübarek. (So what? How about the looks of your guy? Pretty much a rustler.)
- Sağ ol be. (Gee, thanks a lot.)

And that's about the only case where you can safely employ sarcastic thanks in Turkish just like you would in English. All the examples in the first post would sound rather forced if any form of thanks were used in Turkish translations.

Beside "Sağ ol be", a most common form of sarcastic thanks in Turkish is, "Allah razı olsun."

- Ocağı kullanırken dikkatli ol. Tüpü kontrol edeceğim diye kibrit çakma. (Careful using the cooker. Don't strike a match while checking the gas.)
- Allah razı olsun. Sen söylemesen öyle yapacaktım. (Thanks a lot. I'd totally do that if you didn't tell me not to.)


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks to TekYelken for his entry of 'eksik olmayın, efendim'. It seems to mean, as far as I understand it, 'I appreciate your help but....'. The old phrases have some magic in English also. Oliver Cromwell, an English Puritan, once famously wrote to the leaders of the Scottish Church who were planning to invade England to restore the monarchy under Charles II "I beseech you, in the bowels of Christ [=with the compassion of Christ], think it possible you may be mistaken.” It is a salutary thing to remember – we may be wrong, despite our strong beliefs!! To Reverence also very many thanks: particular thanks for the translations. He knows me well! I have learnt so much from the examples he gives. The usage of mübarek particularly interested me: it is an exact parallel to the same usage of the word 'sacer' in Latin & the use of 'blessed' in English. 'That woman is a blessed nuisance!' 'Kadın atlet mübarek' I now understand! 'Allah razı olsun' ıs very useful to learn. It is so useful for me to note the context of when to use these expressions. As for 'tırstım resmen' the renderıng 'I have bottled out for good' would be completely nonsense. Thank you to all.


----------

